# Florocarbon Leaders ?



## topnative2

I always used 20-30lb seguar in Chock ...never w/ a loop.... and never had a problem.

No gimmick but u are dealing w/ toothy fish.I fought a cobia off lil pavillion for at least 20min and successfully landed him and caught a small shark on the same leader and tie. I never had a trout cut through on seguar. I would say move up to 20lb and see if u still have issues.

I have more problems w/ my power pro than anything else.


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers

20 lb min...


----------



## lemaymiami

Leader basics... every time you catch a fish, examine the leader near hook or lure for any signs of abrasion (particularly using such light leaders....). If you find any abrasion, cut back to clean leader then re-tie. Only takes a moment and might save you a nice fish.... You didn't say where you were fishing but I can't imagine anywhere that I'd find use for such light leader... Years ago back when I did a lot of bonefishing we did without leaders entirely, choosing to just double the line for three feet instead (this was using only 10lb mono for fish up to and over 10lbs - a big bonefish...

Today we worked over some sizable trout, keeping six or seven up to 21.5" - our leaders were 30lb. Earlier that day we jumped five tarpon from 50 up to 100lbs , four on small jigs using only 40lb fluoro (with the exact same light rods we used for the trout..... Fluoro leaders hold up quite well for my anglers but you need to set your leader for the conditions and the fish you're expecting. Hope this helps.....


----------



## permitchaser

I have my doubts about fluorocarbon line. Just about all world records were caught on Ande mono. Ask Stew Apt what he used for leaders. My friends say it's better on abrasion and fish can't see it. All I know is it cost more than mono and I've caught all my 40 + fish on fly on mono leaders. That includes bones


----------



## sjrobin

Bob you guys have a good leader problem in the ENP. You never know which species of fish is going to crash the lure.
For Texas bay fly fishing 12 lb fluoro bite tippet is my standard for clear shallow waters, whether you are casting to speckled trout, reds, or sheepshead. My rule is always use the lightest leader you can get away with and land most of the fish. Oyster shell will cut tough 20 lb leader. For lures here we use 15 for swim baits/plugs and 20 for topwater lures to reduce hook fouling. When I head to the ENP we will step it up to 30 and 40, maybe 60 fluoro. Landing a fish on lighter leaders often depends on whether the leader ends up on the bite grip or just the hook(fly or lures) and how long you fight the fish.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Thanks for the heads up with the fluorocarbon leaders, never used it before. Thought I would increase trout hits. Normally used Ande Leader Mono or Triple Fish Mono, no more fluorocarbon for me. That was school trout 14"-20", nothing big, never had that issue with Ande or Triple Fish Mono....by the way, that was a marsh mud bottom without oysters, some widgeon grass and coontail grass only.


----------



## ifsteve

Steve this really makes no sense. Flourocarbon is more abrasion resistant than mono. I suspect you had some poor flouro. I always use flourocarbon tippets and generally my entire leader is fluorocarbon. For trout and redfish it probably isn't necessary but I believe I get more bites and less bite offs.


----------



## devrep

Good flouro leader is expensive. Buying cheap flouro is probably worse than just using mono. Hard to tie good knots with it and no surface hardness. I like the Trikfish flouro best of the brands I've used.


----------



## coconutgroves

Mono vs flouro is a religious debate - there is a lot of misinformation out there.

There is no reason to doubt flouro - its manufacturing process is different than mono and should provide clearer, stronger line at a lower diameter. However, it does not stretch like mono does. It also has less memory than mono.

There are only a handful of manufacturers of mono and flouro. So when you see all these brands, they are just placing their name on the same product. For example, Cabelas flouro fishing line and tippet is Seaguar. I buy it in larger spools and reload older smaller spools. Saves lots of $$$.

I've also heard that tippet line is manufactured to be used at shorter lengths. Again, I think this is a myth and marketing ploy to push people to buy the smaller spools, which are substantially more expensive. It is the same diameter and material. What would make it "better" at shorter lengths?

I use mono for fast running fish, then a flouro tippet. Permit I run mono - I like a little stretch in the line when fighting them. Had too many break offs with flouro. Switched to mono and my landing rate improved. Same with tarpon, but run flouro on shock. Bones, flouro. Reds, mono. Any tippet added is flouro.

As to the regular post, doesn't matter either mono or flouro. 20 lb bite tippet is needed. Trout will annihilate 12 lb. It isn't just their teeth, their gill plate is razor sharp too.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

ifsteve said:


> Steve this really makes no sense. Flourocarbon is more abrasion resistant than mono. I suspect you had some poor flouro. I always use flourocarbon tippets and generally my entire leader is fluorocarbon. For trout and redfish it probably isn't necessary but I believe I get more bites and less bite offs.


Maybe the Fluorocarbon Seguar I bought was defective, as I tried at least 3 reties before going to straight mono line Triple Fish and no leader. So I will try the Ande orTriple Fish Mono Leader in 15 # test. Maybe the testing says the Fluor is more abrasion resistant, but did not work with the line I had. No more issues later with the mono in same # test.


----------



## ifsteve

Steve (and all) remember that the # test rating on material may or may not be in line with what the packaging says. Many manufacturers make their material significantly stronger than the rating on the package. The only way to compare materials in an orange to orange fashion is to compare the measured diameter vs actual breaking strength. This is where the better materials (especially flourocarbon) earn their keep. They are stronger with less diameter than other lines.


----------



## pt448

stephenchurch said:


> Thanks for the heads up with the fluorocarbon leaders, never used it before. Thought I would increase trout hits. Normally used Ande Leader Mono or Triple Fish Mono, no more fluorocarbon for me. That was school trout 14"-20", nothing big, never had that issue with Ande or Triple Fish Mono....by the way, that was a marsh mud bottom without oysters, some widgeon grass and coontail grass only.


I use 20 lb berkly fluorocarbon on 20 lb power pro most of the time because I like the 0 stretch. I'll downsize the leader to 12 lb flouro fishing deep holes on the winter time when trout are sluggish and sensitivity is key. Never had a problem.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

pt448 said:


> I use 20 lb berkly fluorocarbon on 20 lb power pro most of the time because I like the 0 stretch. I'll downsize the leader to 12 lb flouro fishing deep holes on the winter time when trout are sluggish and sensitivity is key. Never had a problem.


I will try heaver leader but the trout are in shallow water now, soon to be topwater lures. I did notice the Fluo was smaller in diameter and that should help. Do you have issues with the power pro with no stretch breaking off trout?


----------



## pt448

stephenchurch said:


> I will try heaver leader but the trout are in shallow water now, soon to be topwater lures. I did notice the Fluo was smaller in diameter and that should help. Do you have issues with the power pro with no stretch breaking off trout?


No, but I have a very light hook set and I'm used to the no stretch of my setups. I've got a buddy who yanks the crap out of it when he sets the hook and he fishes all mono and doesn't like how my rods are set up. I've seen studies comparing the visibility and sink rate of mono and flouro that show no appreciable difference so if you like mono better you may not gain anything from flouro.


----------



## DBStoots

stephenchurch said:


> Last fishing trip I thought by adding Fluorocarbon leaders to my monofilament line at the lure connections that would increase my trout bites. Seems like it may have, but the leaders wore thru after about 4-5 trout landings. That happened three times on one trip. I am using 12# triple fish mono and 12# Seguar Fluorocarbon leader and a loop attached to my lures. At that point I assumed the leader was defective and retied to the mono and no more issues with the trout wearing thru the loop. Any suggestions? Is the Fluorocarbon just a advertising gimmick?


I was at CA Richardson's Flats Class seminar at Hell's Bay on Saturday. Flip Pallot was there. Says he never uses flurocarbon leaders. Interesting.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Something to ponder.......We old timers used to catch fish with ( YOU know who you are!)  BLACK line !!!! Then mono came on the market. I go with flo leaders most of the time. To each, his (or her) own. Just enjoy!!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

fishicaltherapist said:


> Something to ponder.......We old timers used to catch fish with ( YOU know who you are!)  BLACK line !!!! Then mono came on the market. I go with flo leaders most of the time. To each, his (or her) own. Just enjoy!!


Just trying to get a little edge on the winter trout bite aka "tap,bump", as it is sooooo suttle and hard to feel.


----------



## SomaliPirate

DBStoots said:


> I was at CA Richardson's Flats Class seminar at Hell's Bay on Saturday. Flip Pallot was there. Says he never uses flurocarbon leaders. Interesting.


I was there too, great class. I thought it was funny how Flip REALLY hates fluoro.


----------



## devrep

Is it because it doesn't stretch much or what?


----------



## pt448

SomaliPirate said:


> I was there too, great class. I thought it was funny how Flip REALLY hates fluoro.


CA sure does pimp that ohero flouro pretty hard though.


----------



## SomaliPirate

pt448 said:


> CA sure does pimp that ohero flouro pretty hard though.


Haha, gotta keep those sponsors happy!


----------



## DBStoots

I think he just feels it is unnecessary (and way too expensive!).


----------



## westsidefly

devrep said:


> Is it because it doesn't stretch much or what?


I was their too. He didn't like tying knots with it, and it sinks. He kinda shot CA down on that one.


----------



## permitchaser

Way to go Flip

What will be next after fluorocarbon. Titanium or Kevlar


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

permitchaser said:


> Way to go Flip
> 
> What will be next after fluorocarbon. Titanium or Kevlar


Well practiced what yall preached, no leader and no broken lines, nice trout 22" and 20" ect.


----------



## coconutgroves

Flouro has increased in cost for leaders and tippet as well over the past several years. There used to not be that huge of a difference, now flouro leaders are upwards of $10 each! Some are $15! I load up when I find close outs and sale items.


----------



## jimsmicro

I think fluoro is a waste of money too. Mono is cheap, tough, and still very clear. Knots tie better, it's softer/more limp, and did I mention it's cheap? Good ole Ande for me for 99% of my fishing. If I want to use fluoro I have a baitcaster with 15lb fluoro line on it that I use leaderless.


----------



## westsidefly

What about fly leaders? Is there any validity with helping a cast lay down? I know a few guys who use Hard Mason for butt sections.


----------



## pt448

westsidefly said:


> What about fly leaders? Is there any validity with helping a cast lay down? I know a few guys who use Hard Mason for butt sections.


I'll try to find the link to post later but when i looked into it i found a really good comparison between the 2, specifically fly leaders, that showed no real world benefit to the flouro. I've only personally used pre-made mono leaders on my fly rods, but since i use flouro on my spinning and casting setups i looked into it. Decided for now it's not worth the price.


----------



## CDL

devrep said:


> Good flouro leader is expensive. Buying cheap flouro is probably worse than just using mono. Hard to tie good knots with it and no surface hardness. I like the Trikfish flouro best of the brands I've used.


THIS


----------



## devrep

I was talking about for spinning rod use when I typed that, then realized the guys were talking about fly fishing.


----------



## Copperspoonfly

I was at a flyfishing for redfish seminar recently & the guide recommended using a 16 lb mono leader and then adding a tippet section of 16 lb flourocarbon. Adding the flourocarbon tippet helps the fly sink down and it is less expensive then buying 10$ flouro leaders.


----------



## el9surf

I regularly use hi-seas flurocarbon leader material from 10 lb to 60 lb and never have had the issue you described. For reds and trout I use 10 or 15 lb and can catch multiple fish without any abrasions. You just got a bad batch, or found some new breed of trout with razor teeth. I have also used the trik fish material with good success.

The one flurocarbon material I have had issues with is the p-line but I chalked that up to a bad batch because their mono is great.


----------



## el9surf

Regarding fly fishing if I'm going to use a surface popper or gurgler I stick to mono, it floats better. If I'm fishing sub surface I go to a flurocarbon leader since it sinks.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

el9surf said:


> I regularly use hi-seas flurocarbon leader material from 10 lb to 60 lb and never have had the issue you described. For reds and trout I use 10 or 15 lb and can catch multiple fish without any abrasions. You just got a bad batch, or found some new breed of trout with razor teeth. I have also used the trik fish material with good success.
> 
> The one flurocarbon material I have had issues with is the p-line but I chalked that up to a bad batch because their mono is great.


My first attempt to use FLUROCARBON, in the past have used mono leaders ANDE, TRIPLE FISH no issues. Yesterday used 20# mono leader Triple Fish, landed 15 trout and no abrasions. Will be going back to 12# leader, try another brand of fluorocarbon. Casting rod and popping corks for trout.


----------



## el9surf

To be honest the only time I really feel like flurocarbon is an advantage is in crystal clear water on a bright sunny day. If the water is stained or dirty I don't know that it's much of an advantage. 

If you are fishing live bait under a popping cork those trout are going to attack either way.


----------



## EdK13

Fluro hates UV. Put it a container. I keep mine in a Koozy with a shark bite cutter. Still prefer mono with smaller tops unless its gin clear.. And If its dirty, I do not even bother with a leader half the time. Braid direct to a 16th ounce head.


----------



## pt448

http://swiftflyfishing.com/blogs/ne...hrough-the-bullshit-the-mono-vs-fluoro-debate
Here's the article comparing the 2. When you actually test the advertised advantages to flouro there isn't really a noticeable difference or real world benefit to using flouro. For instance when you actually time the sink rate and compare the two, it's the same.


----------

